# A Spanish? shield?



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

On our last trip through the central US , my wife and I found this on the foyer wall of a Mexican Restaurant. Not even sure now where this was. I took the pictures just to show the intricate work that went into this build. Not to mention the patience needed to under take some thing like this. It seems to be more of a jig saw type of work than with a router, but I found it very interesting just the same.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I cost even comprehend the time that must have been involved to build such a thing


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I could make that. :lol: :lol: :lol: I know y'all know better than that.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Sure it isn't painted? I've seen some things like that painted. It's the way I would go if I wanted one bad enough.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This would be the kind of item where you stack several layers of different materials and cut them apart, then reassemble them into patterns mixing up the layers for contrast. As a commercial venture, that would work. As a private project, well, not my cup-o-tea. Very interesting and very Mayan looking. 

On second look: sure looks different when you blow up the image. The pieces are not really close fitting. The large circular pieces and certain cross pieces are clearly just glued in place and other pieces fitted into the space as best the worker could without exact cutting to fit. Some pieces look almost broken apart on the ends. Not that it is any less interesting, just not as precise as it looks at first glance. Surely made quickly behind a house in Mexico for a few dollars each.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That is NOT a Spanish design. It is an Aztec Indian design from Mexico. Probably copied from one of the Aztec ruins. Some one correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rather unique. If I have time tonight, I'll make one and post a photo. First, I'll have to sharpen my Swiss Army knife. Yeh, right!
Aztec it is. Is that a duplicate of their calendar?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Aztec or Mayan for sure; not clear on how to tell the difference. Modern Mexicans trace their family lineages back to Mayan roots.
The Maya Today


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Aztec or Mayan for sure; not clear on how to tell the difference. Modern Mexicans trace their family lineages back to Mayan roots.
> The Maya Today


Here's how to tell the difference. :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Here's how to tell the difference. :grin:


As usual, Oliver, you've nailed it.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not an archeological expert but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once. The Oreo is best dunked in a glass of milk. The others have no taste and would require a huge glass of milk.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Here's how to tell the difference. :grin:


spot on Oliver...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> but I found it very interesting just the same.


me too and thank you...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Sure it isn't painted? I've seen some things like that painted. It's the way I would go if I wanted one bad enough.


No, it is not painted. It is made up of lots and lots of tiny pieces. They are about 3/4 inch thick. Some of them look like fillers between larger pieces, but it seems to have a theme to it. I suspected possibly Aztec in origin as far as the idea for it but made by some one recently. The different colors are from the use of different woods, so it seemed to have a plan to it. It is about 40 inches across. I suspect it was made by laying multiple pieces of the same designs to form the main parts of it, then going back to fill in the empty spaces.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Bushwhacker said:


> On our last trip through the central US , my wife and I found this on the foyer wall of a Mexican Restaurant. Not even sure now where this was. I took the pictures just to show the intricate work that went into this build. Not to mention the patience needed to under take some thing like this. It seems to be more of a jig saw type of work than with a router, but I found it very interesting just the same.


Another observation, if you blow it up and look carefully between the small pieces of wood. You can see the painted wall behind it. So it is not built on a sheet of some thing. It must be very fragile if you tried to hold it. Plus, looking carefully at the small curved cuts in some pieces. I would think that who ever built this had the use of a scroll saw and not just a jig saw.
Just a thought.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Way beyond my patience level !!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Here's how to tell the difference. :grin:


Thanks, Oliver...goin' with Oreo...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I have one, and we call it "Calendario Azteca", its a little copy of the stone of the Sun wich is a disc monolithic of basalt of olivine with inscriptions allusive to the cosmogony mexica and the cults solar. It is common and incorrectly called Aztec calendar.

The Aztec calendar is the calendar system that was used by the Aztecs as well as other Pre-Columbian peoples of central Mexico. It is one of the Mesoamerican calendars, sharing the basic structure of calendars from throughout ancient Mesoamerica.

The calendar consisted of a 365-day calendar cycle called xiuhpohualli (year count) and a 260-day ritual cycle called tonalpohualli (day count). These two cycles together formed a 52-year "century," sometimes called the "calendar round". The xiuhpohualli is considered to be the agricultural calendar, since it is based on the sun, and the tonalpohualli is considered to be the sacred calendar.

The Aztec Sun Stone, also called the Aztec Calendar Stone, "piedra del Sol" is on display at the National Museum of Anthropology, Mexico, City. Huge Stone: It measures 3.60 meters in diameter, 122 centimeters thick and weighs more than 24 tons :surprise:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

As always a fun morning reviewing the forum.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

One more pic to get the size of the stone, with Venustiano Carranza Garza (expresident of Mexico):


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bushwhacker said:


> No, it is not painted. It is made up of lots and lots of tiny pieces. They are about 3/4 inch thick. Some of them look like fillers between larger pieces, but it seems to have a theme to it. I suspected possibly Aztec in origin as far as the idea for it but made by some one recently. The different colors are from the use of different woods, so it seemed to have a plan to it. It is about 40 inches across. I suspect it was made by laying multiple pieces of the same designs to form the main parts of it, then going back to fill in the empty spaces.


Huh, still interesting. And I'd still opt for painting or drawing one before I would make one. Makes me wonder if someone makes these, or it's just a one off. Actually, something like that could be interesting to make. Just not all at once, do a piece or two every once in awhile, until it's finally finished, which could take quite a long time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more than a lot of pieces...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Here's how to tell the difference. :grin:


?! ...shouldn't the Oreo be Gold? >

You get Gold sculptures and we get piled rocks...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> One more pic to get the size of the stone, with Venustiano Carranza Garza (expresident of Mexico):


You've got one of them ???? How big is the house you live in Joseph ?????


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> Here's how to tell the difference. :grin:


Good one Oliver,I really did LOL


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> You've got one of them ???? How big is the house you live in Joseph ?????


Angie, that was a good one :grin: but I do not have one big stone :surprise:, just the little copy made from wood, like the pics below :wink::


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW!!!
that took some talent...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Do the little itty bitty pieces tell a story of something or is it just decorative?

I did realise you didn't have the huge thing, honest


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that didn't sound right...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> Do the little itty bitty pieces tell a story of something or is it just decorative?
> 
> I did realise you didn't have the huge thing, honest


Its suppose that the pieces means something, here you can read more:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aztec_calendar
https://www.azteccalendar.com/

:wink:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Its suppose that the pieces means something, here you can read more:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aztec_calendar
> https://www.azteccalendar.com/
> 
> :wink:


Wow, too confusing for me... That's a lot of symbols.


----------



## OmarHaltam (Nov 17, 2016)

that is awesome


----------

